# Vape Power



## SparkySA (3/6/20)

Your Neighborhood Sparky Here..........

Im part of essential services i have been working through this whole lockdown and i am amazed at every turn....

i went to sites where the CEO drives a Porche too an employee that drives a 1980 Datsun, and the common denominator was everyone smokes Cheap and illegal cigarettes. a R12 packet of smokes are being sold upwards of R65 a packet with anything in them from pesticides to feces (no one bats an eye , no one)

the vape community prices have stayed more or less the same, i see more and more plumes on the road , in cars, in offices.

to all those Numb nuts smoking dodgy stinkies in their super Lanie cars i say...... IEMAND WAT DINK HYS DONNERS SMART IS NIE ALTYD SO DONNERS SMART NIE.!!!!!

Live long plume hard

*mike drop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (3/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> Your Neighborhood Sparky Here..........
> 
> Im part of essential services i have been working through this whole lockdown and i am amazed at every turn....
> 
> ...


Waiting for @Jean claude Vaaldamme to add 2c about his china town eliquid

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Resistance (3/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> Your Neighborhood Sparky Here..........
> 
> Im part of essential services i have been working through this whole lockdown and i am amazed at every turn....
> 
> ...


Dude if smokers see this post your PM's is going to be very active. Recent price in Cape Town is 150 for the cheapos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (3/6/20)

Resistance said:


> Dude if smokers see this post your PM's is going to be very active. Recent price in Cape Town is 150 for the cheapos



i have an uncle there as well hehehehe, R180 a carton , but will get my ass handed to me if i post about it here (AND JUST TO BE CRYSTAL CLEAR NOOO IM NOT SHARING THAT INFO)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> i have an uncle there as well hehehehe, R180 a carton , but will get my ass handed to me if i post about it here (AND JUST TO BE CRYSTAL CLEAR NOOO IM NOT SHARING THAT INFO)


how much do u trust this uncle ? or did he buy from the police ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SparkySA (3/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> how much do u trust this uncle ? or did he buy from the police ?


Hehehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> Your Neighborhood Sparky Here..........
> 
> Im part of essential services i have been working through this whole lockdown and i am amazed at every turn....
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> The vape community prices have stayed more or less the same



I noticed that too. In fact Vape King prices went up marginally and now theyve actually gone down again. No idea why. 

Another reason for me to be so darn proud to vape. The benefits just keep adding up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chickenstrip (3/6/20)

The spaza shop we rent to is charging 2k per carton for the R10 a box illegal cigs. 6 months of late rent has changed to 3 months advanced rent payments. Can’t say I’m peeved about the price spike XD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA (3/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> Hehehe





volcom27101982 said:


> I noticed that too. In fact Vape King prices went up marginally and now theyve actually gone down again. No idea why.
> 
> Another reason for me to be so darn proud to vape. The benefits just keep adding up.


Yeah I'm so proud

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> The spaza shop we rent to is charging 2k per carton for the R10 a box illegal cigs. 6 months of late rent has changed to 3 months advanced rent payments. Can’t say I’m peeved about the price spike XD


Jeez. I stopped smoking when they were R38 2 months ago and got my vape. 

Im still lank!!!!!! angry that people are taking advantage instead of supporting each other and showing NDZ were not fools. Initially it motivated me even more to give her the finger and start vaping. 

Never imagined Id fall this head over heels. 

Volcom and vaping sitting in a tree.. 
k. i. s. s. i. n. g 
First comes love
Then comes marriage. 
Then comes baby and the baby carriage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos (3/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Jeez. I stopped smoking when they were R38 2 months ago and got my vape.
> 
> Im still lank!!!!!! angry that people are taking advantage instead of supporting each other and showing NDZ were not fools. Initially it motivated me even more to give her the finger and start vaping.
> 
> ...


Dibs on your firstborn 21700.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Jeez. I stopped smoking when they were R38 2 months ago and got my vape.
> 
> Im still lank!!!!!! angry that people are taking advantage instead of supporting each other and showing NDZ were not fools.



well when you decide to risk jail time for getting people their fix I am sure you will also want to charge a premium price..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> IEMAND WAT DINK HYS DONNERS SMART IS NIE ALTYD SO DONNERS SMART NIE.!!!!!
> 
> *mike drop



The mirror has two faces

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (4/6/20)

I've seen some diy nicotine prices going for ridiculous prices. 

Cloud Burst 36mg 100ml going for R500 and that was concidered a good price 2 weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88 (4/6/20)

Adephi said:


> I've seen some diy nicotine prices going for ridiculous prices.
> 
> Cloud Burst 36mg 100ml going for R500 and that was concidered a good price 2 weeks ago.


Wow that's proper daylight robbery but if you need it then you need it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (4/6/20)

Adephi said:


> I've seen some diy nicotine prices going for ridiculous prices.
> 
> Cloud Burst 36mg 100ml going for R500 and that was concidered a good price 2 weeks ago.



Just to add, this was not from the vendor. Was a friend of a friend of a friend...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA (4/6/20)

Adephi said:


> I've seen some diy nicotine prices going for ridiculous prices.
> 
> Cloud Burst 36mg 100ml going for R500 and that was concidered a good price 2 weeks ago.


If you need I know someone fornR199

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SparkySA (4/6/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> The mirror has two faces


So does a coin but no one likes tails anyways

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (4/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> So does a coin but no one likes tails anyways


Some of us like tail very much!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

